# Drehzahlregler



## tymanis (26 Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen.

Ich programmiere gerade die Steuerung für ein BHKW und ärgere mich gerade mit dem Drehzahlregler herum. Um diese zu steuern wird ein Sollwert eingegeben. Jetzt bedient meine SPS das Gasventil auf oder zu, um die Drehzahl zu verändern.

Eine Totzeit ist nicht vorhanden, aber ein Zeitglied erster Ordnung. Mit dem einfachen Ansatz "Gasventil etwas auf, wenn Drehzahl zu klein" (und anders herum) schwingt sich das ganze nie ein.

Hat jemand Vorschläge ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wie wäre es so :
Entsprechend des Abstands von Sollwert nach Istwert berechnest du ein Inkrement/Dekrement für die Öffnung des Ventils.
Nach einer Zeit kontrollierst du den Erfolg.
Ändert sich der Wert in die gewünschte Richtung (und der Abstand schrumpft), so verringerst du den Korrekturwert.
Grundsätzlich ist hier m.E. die Zeit der bestimmenste Faktor ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## tymanis (26 Mai 2010)

Ich schrieb ja, dass keine Totzeit vorhanden ist. Naja bei den Zykluszeiten und der Trägheit meines Prozesses kann man es vielleicht doch so nennen.
Im Grunde vergleiche ich erstmal die Werte. Der Sollwert ist größer, also geb ich mehr Gas. Bis der Antrieb reagieren kann vergleicht die SPS die Werte auch schon wieder, da sich "noch" nichts geändert hat gibt sie noch mehr Gas.

Ich komm da nicht hinter, wie das zu lösen ist. Irgendwie ist mir die Zykluszeit zu gering dafür...


----------



## bits'bytes (26 Mai 2010)

tymanis schrieb:


> Ich komm da nicht hinter, wie das zu lösen ist. Irgendwie ist mir die Zykluszeit zu gering dafür...



Mach dir doch selber die Totzeit, indem du ein Zeitglied verwendest. Wenn das Zeitglied abgelaufen ist, kontrollierst du wieder.

Mit etwas herumprobieren findest du sicher ein gutes "totzeit" Intervall...


----------



## tymanis (26 Mai 2010)

Jetzt hatte ich ja n Denkfehler. Die Stellung vom Gasventil wird ja erst am Ende des Zyklus geändert, und direkt wird die Drehzahl eingelesen. Da bleibt im Prozess ja gar keine Zeit zu reagieren....


----------



## Superkater (26 Mai 2010)

*Ist die Ansteuerung des Gasventils ein Zweipunktregler?*

Wenn die Ansteuerung des Gasventils ein Zweipunktregler ist, dann könnte man mit einem veränderbaren Impuls/Pauseverhältnis arbeiten.

In der SPS gibt es dan 3 Parameter und ein berechnete Impulszeit für das Ventil.

3 Parameter zum Vorsetzen:
max. Pausezeit in 10ms Schritten
min. Impulszeit in 10ms Schritten (wenn Regledifferenz unter +/- 2 RPM).
max. Impulszeit in 10ms Schritten (wenn Regledifferenz > +/- 50 RPM).

In der Industrie werden mit dieser einfachen Regelung  auch sensible Klappenmotoren (mit AUF/ZU Ansteuerung) angesteuert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Mai 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Entsprechend des Abstands von Sollwert nach Istwert berechnest du ein Inkrement/Dekrement für die Öffnung des Ventils.
> *Nach einer Zeit kontrollierst du den Erfolg.*
> Ändert sich der Wert in die gewünschte Richtung (und der Abstand schrumpft), so verringerst du den Korrekturwert.


 
Hallo,
ich hole das noch einmal nach vorn ... ich denke, du hast es aber selbst schon gesehen. Die Idee war, erst ein bißchen aufzumachen, zu wartebn und dann zu sehen was passiert. Entsprechend weiter verfahren.
Siehe hier auch den Beitrag von *Krauser*.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 Mai 2010)

*PID-Regler ???*

Ich will ja hier niemanden verunsichern, aber irgendwie vermisse ich den Hinweis auf einen PID-Regler. Warum? Ist es zu einfach, oder ist es zu schwer?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Mai 2010)

@Onkel:
Ich habe hier in der Anwendung nicht unbedingt einen PID-Regler gesehen sondern eher wie letztens bei dem Schleusenklappen-Thema eine Art unproportional-Regelung ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## tymanis (27 Mai 2010)

Ich werde es später noch mal ausprobieren. Danke schonmal


----------

